# A plan for me again. Unbeatable.



## j450nm (Nov 2, 2005)

Just had my renewal through. Bought the car last year and paid £800 with `A`Plan. This year £680.
I`m 29 with full no claims and a clean licence.
Happy with that.
Also had to make a third party claim for some t**t that decided to drive into me.
Car was in being repaired within two weeks and the whole thing settled without paying a penny within one month. Not bad at all `A` Plan.


----------



## sukie_R33 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats great...
A Plan quoted me £1600 fully comp - barring in mind im only 23, first time of owning a high perfomance car, 4yrs ncb, 2x sp30's...so not bad i thought.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Not bad, i was quoted £485 with A-Plan but went with mce at £501 because it was 'like for like' replacement on modified parts, agreed value and 30 day green card plus a few other things that made me think it was worth the extra £16, both with all mods declared.
R33 Vspec Twin Turbo and yeah im old.... 40's :smokin:


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

A-plan for me as well. - £730 fully comp on a 460bhp GTR R33 V-spec with a few other bits as well...all declared. I'm 26 with full no claims and 3 points.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

wasnt impressed with this company at all.....they told me week after week they had sent the documents out when they hadnt so i couldnt tax the car

cancelled the insurance as a result


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

£1100 quid with A-Plan last year.
This year it's down to £560.
Very impressed ....


----------

